# Garry deans ultimate use detail juice



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Sorry if this has been posted before but has anyone used it ?

I appear to have bought a bottle......must have been pissed up


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

the junkmans fave, check his vids on you tube:thumb:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

I have which why when I looked at ratios I thought bugger me that's good


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Did you source it from the UK or is it coming from the US?


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

I've fancied trying this for a while, would be interested to know your opinion.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

It's from the uk if you google ultimate use detail juice uk you'll see a .co.uk website 

I'll let you know what it's like as soon as I use it


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Are the dilutions ratios correct for UK?

Looks canny expensive compared to ONR :doublesho:

2.5oz to a gallon means you only get about 12 washes from a 32oz bottle, and it's like £53? Or am I reading it wrong? 

The website is really difficult to read on Safari. Light grey text on white background?


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

I don't do fluid oz, but remember a US gallon is less than a British one (I don't know why). From junkman's videos, the original stuff dilutes 50:1 I think so it goes a long, long way. Didn't know it was available over here though, so be careful it's not already been watered down


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

MagpieRH said:


> I don't do fluid oz, but remember a US gallon is less than a British one (I don't know why). From junkman's videos, the original stuff dilutes 50:1 I think so it goes a long, long way. Didn't know it was available over here though, so be careful it's not already been watered down


If the blurb on the UK site is US gallons then that doesn't make it any better value as you'd need to use more product to reach the 1:50 dilution 

32oz is 910ml (give or take a ml)
2.5oz is 71ml (call it 70ml for arguments sake)

70ml:3.78L (US gal) = 1:54
70ml:4.54L (UK gal) = 1:64

To make equal to the US gal ratio, it would take about 85ml of product. So really you're only getting 10 washes from a 32oz bottle (assuming you only use 1 UK gallon of water for the wash). That's like £5 worth of Detail Juice per wash!

The directions also tell you to mix it with distilled water, so I'd guess to mix it with harder UK tap water it may need a stronger dilution than even the US 1:54.

Someone was on here some time ago saying he/she was in talks with the guys in the US about bringing it to the UK for sale. Looks like he's done it.
http://www.detailjuice.co.uk/product/garry-deans-infinite-use-detail-juice/


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Aren't the posts above referring to use as a water softener rather than a QD or clay lube?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm looking at it as a Rinseless, alternative to ONR. Like I said, I could hardly read the blurb with the websites colour scheme. Have had to copy and past it to notepad to read it. It's a bit confusing actually.



> Our amazing product is called Infinite Use Detail Juice and is an all in one product which will detail and protect your entire vehicle inside and out! *This concentrate dilutes 2.5oz to 1 gallon of distilled water. This magical concoction of detailing juiciness concentrate has a plethora of wonderful uses, including, but not limited to: Rinseless Wash, Waterless Wash, Water Softener, Detail Spray, Spray Wax, Clay Bar Lubricant, Interior Wipe, and Glass Cleaner.*


Then it goes on to say



> *Directions: For rinseless wash and water softener, add 1oz to 4 gallons of water. When using as a water softener, add 1oz to your wash bucket in addition to your soap. Add 2.5oz to 1 gallon of distilled water for every other use.*


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Website is shocking to be fair

I'm just using it as a detainer and clay lube so 2.5oz to a gallon for me 

Smells nice and I got a free pen bargin


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2014)

A US gallon is 128oz, if that helps.

So, it looks like that dilution for rinse less wash and water softener, the dilution ratio is 512:1.
For all other uses it is 128:2.5 which is 51:1 (or 50:1 in the real world )

That compares fairly closely with ONR.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

IIRC the Junkman uses it as a QD hence why he likes the dilution rates.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

BareFacedGeek said:


> A US gallon is 128oz, if that helps.
> 
> So, it looks like that dilution for rinse less wash and water softener, the dilution ratio is 512:1.
> For all other uses it is 128:2.5 which is 51:1 (or 50:1 in the real world )
> ...


Where 512:1 from?

I'm interpreting it, possibly incorrectly, as;

1oz/1gal(US) is 128:1
1oz/1gal(UK) is 150:1 (154 is as near as)

To get the 128:1 dilution needs 35ml of product. Using the price of the 32oz(910ml) bottle, as I'd personally struggle to justify paying more for the bigger bottle, it still comes out at more than twice the cost per wash that ONR is. Go with the 8oz bottle and, with the calculations I've used here, it's like £4/wash

Looking at it solely as a rinseless wash, it's almost 7x more per wash compared to Wolf's Mean Green. Which is a fantastic rinseless (Possibly better than ONR for me) but not as versatile as ONR or Ultimate Use.

I'm a little bit gutted, but not totally shocked at the price as I looked at it on the US sites, as it looks like a great product and I was quite interested in trying it out. I don't use QD's enough to make it worthwhile to buy for that.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Don't forget the free pen :buffer:

It smells great and my only other detailer is poorboys but that's £14 a bottle at my local store so thought I'd try this out off clay bar and detail use only

Just got to find that spray bottle now


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Hope it's not one of these pens...










:lol:

Would imagine it works out really canny as a QD/Clay Lune where you can be quite sparse with its use.

Might get a cheap bottle to try sometime as I'm toying with getting a bottle of Optimum Detailer concentrate at the min. So it could be an option


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

m1pui said:


> Where 512:1 from?
> 
> I'm interpreting it, possibly incorrectly, as;
> 
> ...


For rinseless wash, it's 1oz to 4 gallons.
4x128=512oz

So for that it's 512:1.

For QD/Lube it's 2.5oz to a (US) gallon of water, so roughly 50:1 as he says


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

That'll teach me to try and fathom long winded problems on my phone screen 

I generally use a fair bit less than 4 USgallons (15.1 litres) when I'm rinseless washing. If I'm just doing the one car, I usually fill with 10 litres of water and still have a chunk left at the end. That would work out as only using about 20mls in my wash bucket to get the 512:1

Soooo, I've got a bottle in my basket. Anyone have a coupon code yet? :lol:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I really hope the product is better than the website. It has been quite a while since I have seen anything like that


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

lowejackson said:


> I really hope the product is better than the website. It has been quite a while since I have seen anything like that


Check out the Space Jam website - untouched since the film in the mid 90s. Glorious.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> I really hope the product is better than the website. It has been quite a while since I have seen anything like that


Fingers crossed!

Seems to get very favourable words in the states, even from those that dislike ONR. Whether that's a bit of Garry Dean Fan-Boyism or not is another thing, but I look forward to having a go and seeing if it's any different to either ONR or Wolf's that I usually use.

Was about to order ONR-WW, to give that a whirl, before this thread popped up so that ones on the back burner for now.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

m1pui said:


> Fingers crossed!
> 
> Seems to get very favourable words in the states, even from those that dislike ONR. Whether that's a bit of Garry Dean Fan-Boyism or not is another thing, but I look forward to having a go and seeing if it's any different to either ONR or Wolf's that I usually use.
> 
> Was about to order ONR-WW, to give that a whirl, before this thread popped up so that ones on the back burner for now.


As it is always easy to spend other peoples money, I say buy some and report your findings. Whilst I really like ONR it is always nice to have good competition


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

It's f***in how much????

I'll pass thanks


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> As it is always easy to spend other peoples money, I say buy some and report your findings. Whilst I really like ONR it is always nice to have good competition


I've ordered a 16oz bottle (£35 ) so will have a go with it at least. As I said, was going to order some ONR Wash & Wax, purely out of curiosity, so it's just a case of buying this instead of that for now. At this price, it's going to have to blow me away to convince me that it's worth buying again or in a larger quantity though!



muzzer42 said:


> It's f***in how much????
> 
> I'll pass thanks


I know, it's not even particularly cheap stateside, but loads of people say that it dilutes further than ONR, so it is apparently not quite as bad as the initial outlay seems...

If Its only using 20ml for a 10L wash bucket (please someone correct me if I've got that wrong), then it's less than the amount of Wolf's I use (about 30ml/10L). But then I could've bought 5L of Wolfs for the same price as 32oz/450ml of this.

As a side and slightly cynical thought to the OP. You aren't affiliated to Encompas Valeting (who are distributing this product), are you?


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Good god no I'm an accountant in norfolk

****e that's the street cred gone

Actually I work for mi5 i do the intelligence detail for them

Must go Daniel Craig's coming round for tea


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

On a serious note it's worth a punt isn't it whats the worst that happens

I spent £38 in makro today on scampi frys and sweets this is cheaper 

When I get a bottle and get it mixed up ill post what it's like to use


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I was curious 

It's quite a well spoken about product stateside and on their detailing forums, yet it appears to have arrived over here with zero fanfare outside of the distributors Facebook page. I can't even find the thread where the guy mentioned about trying to import it before. 

I just find it a bit odd given the niche hobby that detailing and car cleaning is in the UK and that it managed to get under the radar of the members on here. Gotta be a few more than just us two that had been curious to try it!


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

So I emailed garry dean in Florida who gave me the contact details of the uk guy

Nice chap called robert.

Told him there was a thread on here but not many people knew about the product.

He looked at the thread and is going to get the website changed to make it easier to read and is going yo get back to me with a discount code for forum members to use online 

I hope that people take it up 

Doug


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi everyone

Posted in the buying bit but awaiting moderator approval 

Meanwhile the UK distributor has set up a discount code for all detailing world members to get 10% discount use the code dwdjuk10 at the coupon stage

Great product and hopefully we now get it cheaper than the junkman does


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Just one correction - It's Infinite Use Detail Juice - not Ultimate Use Detail Juice.

Not that it changes anything - just me being pedantic.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

You are of course completely correct

But then I struggle to remember my wife's birthday let alone anything else

Cheers matey........feel a bit silly now


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Dougnorwich said:


> I struggle to remember my wife's birthday


Don't think you are alone there mate.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Received my bottle and pen today.

Not sure when I'll get a chance to give it a crack. Hopefully over the weekend, but don't think the car isn't really dirty enough that it'd be noticeable. We shall see though.

Would've messed around with a quick frivolous go of it this afternoon but, at the price, I daren't :lol:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

As a qd spray I've put 12ml in a 500ml bottle I did check my maths but it seems not a lot 

But even with my glasses on I struggled to read the label 

Did you see the discount code I got off the uk disty who is at waxstock too I noticed


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Dougnorwich said:


> I spent £38 in makro today on scampi frys and sweets this is cheaper


Love it 🍬


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Dougnorwich said:


> I spent £38 in makro today on scampi frys and sweets this is cheaper


Get what you're saying, but for me it came down to either £35 on just this, or nigh on the same amount to get a couple of other products I'm looking to try.



Dougnorwich said:


> As a qd spray I've put 12ml in a 500ml bottle I did check my maths but it seems not a lot
> 
> But even with my glasses on I struggled to read the label
> 
> Did you see the discount code I got off the uk disty who is at waxstock too I noticed


I'd already ordered by the time you posted the code up, but such is life 

Yeah, the label is almost as bad as the website. The text isn't very crisp so looks a bit blurred and it's laid out like one of those massively long single sentence posts that you get on the forum. :lol:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

That label is awful. Anyone with less than great vision is simply not going to buy these products, it is almost as if they have put effort into making it hard to use. Looking forward to comments about the product itself and really hoping the liquid is vastly superior to the website and labelling


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Label is PIA, website is shabby, but this stuff dilutes very well. I got a 30 or 50 ml sample and it diluted out to 32 oz- and doesn't look wAtered down at all. I got a sample a few months back from the Detail Box.....


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Mixed some up in a bottle today to use as clay lube worked a treat and kept tge clay gliding along nicely, great smell and using that way goes a long long way 

All in all I'm glad I bought it I'll not need to buy any clay lube for a good year now anyway


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Dougnorwich said:


> ... All in all I'm glad I bought it I'll not need to buy any clay lube for a good year now anyway


Kinda makes up for the price and the not so popular label, eh? :thumb:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

YOU.........my wife hates you, you made me spend a fortune :buffer:

How's it hanging


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Dougnorwich said:


> YOU.........my wife hates you, you made me spend a fortune :buffer:
> 
> How's it hanging



















Tell her to look at the bright side. It keeps you out of the house and out of her way.


----------



## Robc (Apr 12, 2013)

*Garry Dean's Infinite Use Detail Juice dilution ratio's*

Hey guys just to update you on the new easier to follow dilution ratio's you can use the same ratio's with uk gallons as the water is a lot softer and contains less minerals however from a professional point of view I recommend as does Garry Dean is to use distilled water.


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

You may want to use a BIGGER image and insert it as a jpg, not an attachment. We can't see that one.


----------



## Robc (Apr 12, 2013)

Sorry for the delay guys and thanks junkmn2008 I'm still new to this!lol


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

I'll post it as a JPG image. For instructions on how to do so, check out this thread.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Still doesn't alter the fact you are a wanted man in my house......

I'm putting 15ml in 500ml of distilled water......non carbonated of course


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Dougnorwich said:


> Still doesn't alter the fact you are a wanted man in my house......
> 
> I'm putting 15ml in 500ml of distilled water......non carbonated of course


Here, show her my baby picture and see if she forgives me...


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

I can't even work out how to add it to the cart!!!!

It's been fixed. Must have been updating. :wall::lol:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Don't forget the discount code when you do mate


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Just got done using this as a rinseless wash for the first time and have mixed thoughts about it.

I think it's very much designed for the Garry Dean Method, guess the clue is in the name :lol:. I tried today just using my mitt, and a couple of cloths for the lower panels, as I would using ONR or Wolfs and my water ended up absolutely manky! Consequently, it didn't feel as though the car was as clean as it should be afterwards, despite my drying towel being spotless after I'd finished drying off.

I've definitely used a bit more solution than with the other products too. Started off with 12 litres (1oz to roughly 3 US Gal) and was scraping the grit guard by the end of it. Always had to do an extra pass or two compared to what I was doing before. Do possibly accept that was due to me not using the GDM so was washing the car with dirty solution though.

If I were using the GDM, it possibly would've been great. So that maybe on the next agenda. Ultimately though, I prefer the handling and convenience of Wolf's and ONR.

Here's a pic of the solution at the end of the wash. This is just from the body. I hadn't done wheels and was probably about 3 weeks and 600ish miles since last wash


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Personally, I would never wash a car that way. I understand that some people may not have a choice but I'd find a way to do it differently myself.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

The GD way or the way I've done it?

TBH, if I were to use the Juice again, I wouldn't do it this way. But it is the method I've used with rinseless washes for a almost 3 years now on several card that we've owned and I've never had any problems of ended the process with water that dirty. Suppose you could translate that as the Juice is a very good cleaner. 

Worth noting is that I do use the GDM on the lower half of the car. What comes off those areas, never goes into the wash bucket, so that water is a result of the less dirty parts of the car really.


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

I wouldn't use either method, including the method that I made a video on showing another way to do a water restricted wash. I am just of the mindset that the more lubrication you use, the better it is for your paint. So products like ONR are products that I would never purchase. Not knocking them or anyone who uses them, just not my spot of tea.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Junkman2008 said:


> I wouldn't use either method, including the method that I made a video on showing another way to do a water restricted wash. I am just of the mindset that the more lubrication you use, the better it is for your paint. So products like ONR are products that I would never purchase. Not knocking them or anyone who uses them, just not my spot of tea.


I do like a proper rinse and shampoo wash when I get the opportunity, but for the most part I just have to settle for and prefer the convenience of rinseless.


----------

